# Replacement 8" sub drivers for Polk RT20P



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

OK so I have a wonderful pair of Polk RT20Ps that have an 8" sub that has stopped working and I would like to replace them. 

I'm looking for a replacement suggestion from you all. I know that the driver in there is the Polk mw8003, but I can't seem to find any t/s info to find a close match. I am not using these for a reference system but for home theatre as they were intended, the Klipsch LaScalas handle the reference listening duties. However having the additional bass provided by these as the main speakers is nice.

So please suggest away folks.

P


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

What is the enclosure volume and what kind of power does it realistically see?


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry it took a couple of days to get a chance to measure the speakers. There is roughly 1.45 cu.ft. in the space filled with poly and its ported as well. I am not sure the exact port length or diameter either. As far a power goes I don't know the ratings for the internal amp. 

Thanks again,

P


----------



## MacOS (Apr 2, 2009)

Have you tried contacting Polk? I can't speak for Polk but better manufactures design speakers as a 'system'. Meaning the box, network, and transducers are designed for optimal performance within the criteria.

On the other hand this takes the fun out of playing mad scientist


----------



## MacOS (Apr 2, 2009)

my bad - double post


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

I poked around on the Polk site in their faq and forums section, but no one really had answers there. And I do want to play that Mad Scientist with these too. Chances are when I finally finish the basement where the home theatre will be, I'll want something with a smaller foot print than these. Probably get another 2 Def Tech CLR3000s for the L/R Mains to match the center I have and the Power 700s for rears. So these will just end up being a sandbox to play in. 

P


----------



## MacOS (Apr 2, 2009)

You'll have to call and ask for the parts dept. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brysonbwb (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a pair of mw 8300 drivers


----------



## mtonari (Jul 23, 2012)

do you still have the spakers?


----------

